# Basil LOVES baths!



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I thought hedgehogs were supposed to hate them! But Basil loves them.

He gets washed in my mom and dad's bathroom sink with Aveeno baby shampoo and he sits still when you pour warer over him. All of the youTube videos I've seen have looked like a lot of work to get those hedgie's clean. I'm glad mine likes it!

What are your hedgehog's bathing habits?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Truffles is much the same, he sprawls out to get his underside wet and then sits ready for the water to be poured. If it isn't continuous pouring he gives me a look of -Aww why are you taking so long mom- he also loves his toothbrush scrub.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hercules loves the toothbrush scrub! He spreads eagle and lets me do his belly and his poopy feet. He especially loves the cuddle after in the warm towel.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Phinneus doesn't like baths  He always looks at me as if to say, "Why are you trying to drown me?" even when the water is only up to his tummy. He's a bit of a drama king.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Charley, I think, is afraid of the water or just outright hates it touching him. If I have him in my hands running fresh water into his dish he scrambles to get away from me...Silly hedgie!

In a typical bath all I have to do is run the water, and lower him into it with my hands supporting his weight, and he'll try to run out of the tub... ideal for foot baths b/c he walks off all the mess! He won't stand for me pouring water over him, though he does like to be scrubbed in between drenchings ^_^


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Both of my boys aren't too fond of baths, but they deal. Watson is very active in the tub, but as soon as I put my hand in there he starts trying to lift himself out. I've tried getting Calvin to swim a bit but he didn't seem to love me too much after that.  Both love the snuggle time after the bath though!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi sometimes LOVES baths, and other times he HATES them. I have no idea why he's like this XD

If I bathe him in the big tub, he does not try to escape, but when I try to bathe him in the sink he will try to climb out!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Quillamina and Loki both hate baths, but Quillamina loves to swim. Go figure.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cholla HATES baths. He spends the entire time trying to climb out. And he has such a look of concentration & determination on his face. I would love to trim his nails in the bath, but he wants out, out, out.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

When I add the baby shampoo to his bath water, it makes the sides of the sink slippery. Basil runs up the slide like he's on a treadmill. (Please note he is not in any way in distress when he does this.)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Clémentine, one of my two hedgies, hates baths. I bathe her in a tall bucket in the sink so she can't climb out. What she does is get up on her hind legs with her front legs reaching up the side of the bucket and she presses the side of her face on the side of the bucket and stays still like that, looking at me with this pitiful face like she's a martyr of something, just waiting to be tortured. She's such a drama queen! :lol:


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

Igor isn't really enjoying the water I guess. But he doesn't look like he hates is also.

He really likes the drying off part though. He almost goes into 'zen-mode' when I dry him off with a towel.


----------

